# Transfer paper size



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

What size of transfer that you people usually use on shirts?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

A4 size for me


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

8.5 x 11 and sometimes A4


----------

